# Is it a stove or a fireplace?!



## eclecticcottage (Jan 12, 2012)

I see them listed as "fireplaces", but I always thought a fireplace was built in place and these are self contained, like a stove.  BUT it doesn't have doors like a stove, just a spark screen.  So...what is it?


----------



## dougand3 (Jan 12, 2012)

Fireplace is the best term because there is no control over air input. The little heat you get is mostly from standing close to the front, radiating from the flames and hot coals


----------



## begreen (Jan 12, 2012)

It's both. This looks like an old Malm Lancer or similar burner, (aka Darth Vader stove),  which is a freestanding fireplace stove tested to meet UL 737 standards.

http://ulstandardsinfonet.ul.com/scopes/scopes.asp?fn=0737.html
http://www.malmfireplaces.com/lancer.html


----------



## fossil (Jan 12, 2012)

It's a relic.  More decorative than functional.  I'd think one would get more utility out of a nice pair of Go-Go boots.      Rick


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 12, 2012)

Ooo..Darth Vader stove, lol.

It's a Temco Hunter.  There's something about the city of LA on the back too, can't recall what it's approved for there.

I've been calling it a fireplace and a stove interchangably just because I can't quite pin down which it is.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 12, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> It's a relic.  More decorative than functional.  I'd think one would get more utility out of a nice pair of Go-Go boots.      Rick



It's really meant for occasional burns in our three season porch-to make it a four season porch if we feel like it, lol.  DH's family home had a red one, as I recall, it did manage to warm things up pretty nice.  His father/stepmother used it when we had a huge ice storm several years ago to keep the house warm and it was pretty reasonable in there.


----------



## fossil (Jan 12, 2012)

I would not refer to it as a stove.  I'd call it a freestanding fireplace, like having an indoor chiminea.  Or I'd call it scrap metal.  Rick


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 12, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> Or I'd call it scrap metal.  Rick



Lol, no way.  If we didn't want it I'd sell it.  Mid Century Modern is HOT right now.  People are getting several hundred for the Malm versions, I imagine the name isn't the big draw, it's the style.  Tag it up with words like "mid-century" "mod" "eames"...oh yeah.  Watch, soon people will be after Avocado kitchen ranges and shag carpet.  It's only a matter of time.  50's are bigger right now (except certain things like Fisher Price toys, 70's and even 80's are hot there), but it all comes around.  Nostalgia sells.

I'm just glad I got my wood crates before the frenzy hit.  If I wasn't using them as shelves in our antique booth, I'd get good money for them too.  Heck, the farm we got our grape crates from said they sold some old beer crates to an antique dealer that's getting $40 a piece for them.


----------



## fossil (Jan 12, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> ...50's are bigger right now...



Hmm, I might bring a good price then...vintage 1948.   :lol:


----------



## coaly (Jan 12, 2012)

I've seen a few capped with Unvented Gas Log sets in them.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 13, 2012)

So have I.  We thought about it, but prefer the wood.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 13, 2012)

A lava lamp on each side really sets the mood.


----------



## fossil (Jan 13, 2012)

Strobe light, black light, some great posters on the wall, bead curtain in the doorway and incense burning...Iron Butterfly on the turntable.  Jeez, I'd almost swear I remember that fireplace...but it was a different color.  Actually, it was a number of different colors.  But then, claiming I accurately remember things from back then has gotten me into some embarassing situations, so I no longer speak of them outside of a small circle of friends who were there with me...or so I seem to recall.   :roll:


----------



## begreen (Jan 13, 2012)

The Malm Lancer is still sold today. Actually, compared to some of the exotica coming out of Europe, they look downright conventional. 

How about an orb to huddle up to? Nanu nanu?
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM5542098502P?prdNo=16&blockNo=41&blockType=G41


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 14, 2012)

Lava lamps would freeze it's not heated out there...but maybe we could put some IN it during the off season, lol.

I saw an avocado one once...sweet.

I think Malm only sells a gas version now? (edit) never mind, I do see wood versions...


----------

